

tl;dr for dummies - legierski
http://blog.self.li/post/26560278713/tldr-for-dummies

======
iamdave
If you need to include "tl;dr" at any point in a blog post for the sake of
readers you think might not care to sit through the entire thing, you probably
should take what you've written back to your desk and shorten it.

Occam's razor, brevity is the soul of wit, keep it simple, stupid, et al.

------
antidoh
Or, you can state your case, or proposition, or manifesto in the opening
paragraph, like good writers have been doing for thousands of years.

